# Metallica fans



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.metallica.com/page.asp?id=600027
I shall be getting mine!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

already pre ordered from hmv. get a free t shirt as well.


----------

